# ideas for hiding hcg in fridge?



## banker23 (Nov 1, 2011)

just got in the last thing I needed to start my first AAS cycle on Thursday. I need some ideas to hide reconstituted hcg in the fridge so no one else will stumble on it.

Here are some of my ideas:

arm and hammer box (for fridge freshness) bury it in the powder and dig it out for use after rinsing and sanitizing with alcohol.

protein powder in a smallish opaque tupperware container. (noone uses protein but me).

Any other ideas?


----------



## alphabolic (Nov 1, 2011)

in my fridge, there's a round water filter in the top right corner so i simply use scotch tape around the vial and tape it around the back of it.  it's impossible to see but it depends on the fridge.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 1, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> in my fridge, there's a round water filter in the top right corner so i simply use scotch tape around the vial and tape it around the back of it. it's impossible to see but it depends on the fridge.


 
my wife's pretty thorough when she cleans so I would have to be a good husband and keep the fridge looking clean so she doesn't feel like she has to do it...I will look around the light fixture to see if there is maybe a cover for the light that I could stick it in.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 1, 2011)

Go to your local smoke shop / head shop and get a can-safe or similar..

look something like this:
http://www.thehomesecuritysuperstore.com/safes-can-safe-dr.-pepper-ds-drpepper-p=2056


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 1, 2011)

Get a small medical fridge.

edit you wife?

Couldn't imagine being married and not being able to share something I do with my wife.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just stick it behind something that never gets used.  But, I don't have to hide it from my wife, just guests.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 1, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Get a small medical fridge.
> 
> edit you wife?
> 
> Couldn't imagine being married and not being able to share something I do with my wife.


 
It's only temporary...she knows I take supplements to improve my physique and doesn't really support it though she does like to go to the gym with me. She watches WWE with me though so I take that as an implicit approval of AAS


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 1, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> Go to your local smoke shop / head shop and get a can-safe or similar..
> 
> look something like this:
> The Home Security Superstore



I actually really like this idea.

Cheeky stoners!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 1, 2011)

I leave mine in the onion drawer.  If you have to buy a little electric 6 pack cooler and leave that in your closet.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 1, 2011)

I leave mine in the egg carton. But that's just to hide from guests.


----------



## Rell (Nov 1, 2011)

What about a small insulated water jug. Fill it with ice or an ice pack. Seal the hcg in a ziplock bag. Hide the jug somewhere that it won't be found and replace the ice frequently. Just throwing some ideas out there for you that might work?


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 1, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> I actually really like this idea.
> 
> Cheeky stoners!



My stash wouldn't fit into those containers.  Docs in CA allow a patient to possess up to 3 lbs legally.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 1, 2011)

why hide it, just tell people or your girl or whatever that its for your hcg diet...


----------



## banker23 (Nov 1, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> why hide it, just tell people or your girl or whatever that its for your hcg diet...


 
It's the whole injection thing...I could get away with that with pills but not with a needle hanging out of my gut


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Nov 1, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> why hide it, just tell people or your girl or whatever that its for your hcg diet...


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 1, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> My stash wouldn't fit into those containers. Docs in CA allow a patient to possess up to 3 lbs legally.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 1, 2011)

banker23 said:


> It's the whole injection thing...I could get away with that with pills but not with a needle hanging out of my gut


Maybe do the injections alone in the bathroom or something..


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 1, 2011)

Sub-q injects are a fucking cakewalk.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 1, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> My stash wouldn't fit into those containers.  Docs in CA allow a patient to possess up to 3 lbs legally.



and up to 99 plants, right??

well then for you, exphys:
Really extensive marijuana growing house - Imgur


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 1, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> and up to 99 plants, right??
> 
> well then for you, exphys:
> Really extensive marijuana growing house - Imgur




Humboldt county is the only county that I know of that allows 99 plants, maybe mendocino too.  Most allow 6 plants per script, or give a space limit.

and, grow houses like that are common place for humboldt county.  I just read an article about the extreme amount of power that is used by humboldt county.


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

educate your wife and tell her the truth.. it will be worse for ya when she finds it..


----------



## alphabolic (Nov 1, 2011)

yerg said:


> educate your wife and tell her the truth.. it will be worse for ya when she finds it..


 
yea but its like that saying goes..."better to ask forgiveness than to ask permission".

because what if she says no, you do it anyway, and then she finds it?

idk...


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

I know easier said than done.. There is enough verifiable info on anabolics to show her that they can be used safely... take your time.. build your case....lol i sound like a lawyer... and tell her.. she might even respect u for it.. wait!!! its a woman... she wont understand!! lol


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 1, 2011)

yerg said:


> I know easier said than done.. There is enough verifiable info on anabolics to show her that they can be used safely... take your time.. build your case....lol i sound like a lawyer... and tell her.. she might even respect u for it.. *wait!!! its a woman... she wont understand!! lol*



so the trick is, dose her with Test THEN explain!!! Ah-Hah!!!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 1, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> I actually really like this idea.
> 
> Cheeky stoners!



And no one will ask... "Why the hell don't you ever drink that last Dr. Pepper?" 



yerg said:


> educate your wife and tell her the truth.. it will be worse for ya when she finds it..



Do you have a garage? Or a rec room? Put a mini fridge in there and then camouflage your stash with an overwhelming amount of beer cans!

And, fwiw, that "easier to apologize than it is to get permission" quote was courtesy of Admiral Grace Hopper who also coined the phrase, "There's a bug in the machine" related to computers.


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 1, 2011)

Travel Safes with Secret Compartments


----------

